# The Baskerville Family



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 2, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my characters can be found further down under "Pictures."* *Also, this post contains the ref for three characters so keep that in mind while looking.*

I made some more characters in my universe. And yes, this one involves wincest... yeah, I went there. So sue me.

Name: Edward Holmes (Eddie) Baskerville
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Werewolf/Weredog (Border Collie)*
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 165 lbs
From: Boston, Massachusetts

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Base black fur covering the most of the face, shoulders, arms and most of the legs, brown headfur styled in a fauxhauk (his natural hair color as a human)
- Markings: front 1/3 of muzzle white (no white stripe between the eyes), white belly with white ring around neck, everything under the knees is white, brown area from elbow to paw (matches headfur color), tail brown on top and white on bottom (rough coloring guide here)
- Eye color: Hazel in human form, yellow in canine form
- Other features: Floppy Ears, pink paw pads
Behavior and Personality: can be a little whiny when things don't go his way, but not enough for him to be annoying

Skills: protecting the family's pet pig, running and catching stuff, plays the piano
Weaknesses: sort of lazy (unless of course, you throw something at him, then he gets active), not too good at school subjects (although his intelligence seems to have jumped up somewhat as a result of his newly acquired lycanthropy; border collies are smart dogs), shy around girls

Likes: playing the keyboard, video games, the occassional whiff of ganja, listening to pop music that may on occasions not be exactly masculine
Dislikes: getting picked on and beat up, not having fit in at school, 

History: Eddie is a not-far-from average Irish-American teenager who didn't quite fit in high school and hasn't made that many friends in the proces; nonetheless he has been very close to his next-door neighboor Ruth and his sister Sybil, who helped him a lot with schoolwork and with people who picked on him. He was thrilled to have graduated, even though he didn't have very stellar grades. Of course, he needed employment since he wasn't college material, so he got a job at a sheep farm. One night, however, realizing he had dropped his cell phone there, he went to retrieve it and got bitten by a werecollie. The curse of lycanthropy hit him when he and Sybil were going to watch a movie together. Their sibling love combined with his canine lust and the sister being recently jilted made the evening quite awkward, and as a result, he passed the curse to Sybil. After that event, the slightly resentful siblings decided to start seeing other people, but they always come back for each other.

Clothing/Personal Style: T-Shirts and Jeans
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6471644
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6645005/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6501962/ (NSFW)

Favorite food: Lamb Chops
Favorite drink: Energy Drinks
Favorite location: In his room playing videogames
Favorite weather: Cool enough not to have to turn on the A/C
Favorite color: Fuchsia... don't judge me

Least liked food: Brussels sprouts
Least liked drink: Cheap beer
Least liked location: School
Least liked weather: Nothing in particular

Friends: Ruth Crowely
Relations: Sybil Baskerville (Sister), Scarlet Kreuzberger (Cousin)
Significant other: Sybil
Orientation: Bisexual

-----

Name: Sybil Watson Baskerville
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: Werewolf/Weredog (Border Collie)*
Height: 6'0 
Weight: 180 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Tricolor Blue Merle, black and white pattern; black hair in a long pixie cut
- Markings: White stripe covering muzzle and separating both halves of her face, which are blue merle, shoulders and breasts are black, belly is white, legs, hips, arms, back and top of tail are blue merle. has a black spot covering the right knee and another one on her left ankle (coloring guide here)
- Eye color: Medium Blue
- Other features: Erect Ears, Skinny build and B-Cups, pink paw pads
Behavior and Personality: Intelligent but not above being playful. Always willing to help, though somewhat hard to deal with when she's exhausted, and not forgiving of people who callously shun their responsibilities. Affectionate though somewhat reserved romantically. Will not let anyone treat her badly in spite of her niceness.

Skills: Very intelligent and perserverant with her studies, great at catching frisbees fast due to her knowledge of math and physics
Weaknesses: Can be wary of and aggressive towards people who sneak up on her in collie form, not as good at video games as her brother

Likes: watching movies, going to museums, petting her brother, playing video games with her brother, dining out
Dislikes: long nights of studying, boring professors, people who sneak up on her, the house being in danger, the feeling that loving your brother like she does might be wrong

History: Sybil is a good student, who, unlike Eddie, managed to score high enough on tests to get an education at MIT, currently working towards a Bachelor's degree in Mathematics. She also had a boyfriend who broke her heart when he dumped her. She has been very close to her brother over the years and would do anything for him, although ending up in bed with him and catching lycanthropy from him was probably far from her mind. At first she tried to resist her feelings for her sibling, but her cousin Scarlet convinced her to go for it. Although they still have their regrets, they now hang happily together; however they frequently date other people to keep a low profile.

Clothing/Personal Style: Wears glasses, often wears a school jacket or a sleeveless top
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6786386/
www.furaffinity.net/view/6589786/http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6786386/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6645005/

Favorite food: Potato Chips
Favorite drink: Cola
Favorite location: A nice diner
Favorite weather: Sunshine
Favorite color: White

Least liked food: Pork rinds
Least liked drink: Iced Tea
Least liked location: None in particular
Least liked weather: None in particular

Relations: Eddie Baskerville (Brother), Scarlet Kreuzberger (cousin)
Significant other: Eddie
Orientation: Bisexual

-----

Name: Scarlet Moriarty Kreuzberger
Age: 18
Sex: Female
Species: Werejackal
Height: 5'8
Weight: 160 lbs
From: New Haven, Connecticut/ Lives in: Austin, Texas

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black base fur, bob haircut that matches her fur
- Markings: Buff-colored stripe going from chest to stomach, similar stripe on her back, buff-colored fingers and toes
- Eye color: brown in human form, Amber in canine form
- Other features: pale taupe paw pads, black claws, piercings in right eyebrow (ring), upper left part of lip (stud), left upper ear (two rings) and tongue; as a human, has a skull tattoo on her left shoulder (in canine form, it's obscured by her fur)
Behavior and Personality: Has a stoic demeanor; even though she's not above having good time, she's not especially expressive on it, so her emotions seem more sincere. Friendly although she may not seem so at first glance. Contemplative about death, especially now that she's technically immortal. Philosophical and not afraid to tackle issues deeply. Responds to obnoxious people with snark rather than anger. Sexually liberal and likes sleeping with her close friends.

Skills: can smell dead people from far away, has a compulsion to bury dead bodies, very rarely has psychic visions and premonitions of death (these abilities are common to were-jackals, servants of Anubis)
Weaknesses: does not take kindly to being interrupted, can occasionally shut down mentally after all her contemplation and go mad

Likes: Authors like Edgar Allan Poe and Mary Shelley, metal music, the intricacies of death, smoking pot, hanging out in graveyards
Dislikes: people who have no clue about the gothic subculture, whiny people, getting her boots dirty/damaged

History: Scarlet was always an eccentric girl since she witnessed her grandfather dying from a heart attack as a child. As a result, she's been contemplative about death, even before she found the goth subculture. Her fixation reached a breaking point when she was attacked in a graveyard by a werejackal. Now bearing the curse, she had become a servant of the master of death itself, lord of the underworld Anubis.

She occasionally visits her cousins Eddie and Sybil, and when Sybil told her about the relationship they had, it was her that convinced her to go with it. Now she is involved in the relationship as well, joining in their frolicking every time she visits.

Clothing/Personal Style: Clothing typical of goths like fishnets, black miniskirts, white foundation and eyeliner (except corsets because constraining the body like that is just stupid); she is very fond of her combat boots to the point that she always takes them off before her transformations to avoid them getting ripped by her paws, has them marked on her catalogue just in case and has bought several of the same model beforehand, wears a red spiked collar
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6541026
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6567636/ (Prototype, yellow should be lighter, the color buff as mentioned in the description)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6671254 (Right colors)

Favorite food: Turkey
Favorite drink: Milk
Favorite location: Graveyards
Favorite weather: Cloudy
Favorite color: Obviously black

Least liked food: Watermelon
Least liked drink: Nothing in particular
Least liked location: Eddie's room when it isn't cleaned up (stinks, yo)
Least liked weather: Nothing in particular, come on, she likes the dark, but the light's not gonna kill her!

Friends: Eddie and Sybil
Relations: Eddie Baskerville (Cousin), Sybil Baskerville (Cousin)
Orientation: Bisexual

_*Eddie and Sybil are actually werewolves. Werecollies are actually a breed of werewolves that look and act like collies, but they are the same species: Canis Virlupus_


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 2, 2011)

This should sound more british. Also, no Sherlock Holmes references besides the name?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> This should sound more british. Also, no Sherlock Holmes references besides the name?



Sorry, Ari, I used all my British Victorian steampunk goodness on Chance London and Suzy Langley.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 2, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Sorry, Ari, I used all my British Victorian steampunk goodness on Chance London and Suzy Langley.



Ah, ya veo. Bueno, no sÃ© nada de los irlandeses. Sin emabrgo, la falta de otras referencias a Sherlock Holmes sigue siendo una sorpresa.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ah, ya veo. Bueno, no sÃ© nada de los irlandeses. Sin emabrgo, la falta de otras referencias a Sherlock Holmes sigue siendo una sorpresa.



Felicidades, estaba buscÃ¡ndole un segundo nombre a Sybil y gracias a ti lo encontrÃ©.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah, de nada. Sybil de por sÃ­ suena mÃ¡s europeo, aunque te advierto que sÃ³lo hay como dos mujeres en ese libro, claro, tambiÃ©n estÃ¡ el resto de la obra de Doyle centrada alrededor de Holmes.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ah, de nada. Sybil de por sÃ­ suena mÃ¡s europeo, aunque te advierto que sÃ³lo hay como dos mujeres en ese libro, claro, tambiÃ©n estÃ¡ el resto de la obra de Doyle centrada alrededor de Holmes.



There's a reference in Eddie's name, but it's Greek literature, not English.


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2011)

I had better be the only person that saw the thread's title and thought of the font because I refuse to believe anyone else is that hopeless


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 3, 2011)

Sybil's ref is up. Now I just gotta get finished with Scarlet, who is a different kind of therianthrope... what kind? We shall see soon enough.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2011)

Aaaaaaand... now we have Scarlet's reference. Now we have all the therianthropes in the family.

_(Okay guys... let's play a little game. Find the reference in Scarlet's full name that *doesn't* involve Sherlock Holmes!)_


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 4, 2011)

No sÃ©, wikipedia dice que "Kreuzberger" es un sitio importante de BerlÃ­n o algo asÃ­.
Y Scarlet es demasiado genÃ©rico.
Â¿Las iniciales, quizÃ¡s? SMK, bueno eso incluye un tanque, Super Mario Kart y no sÃ© quÃ© mÃ¡s.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> No sÃ©, wikipedia dice que "Kreuzberger" es un sitio importante de BerlÃ­n o algo asÃ­.
> Y Scarlet es demasiado genÃ©rico.
> Â¿Las iniciales, quizÃ¡s? SMK, bueno eso incluye un tanque, Super Mario Kart y no sÃ© quÃ© mÃ¡s.



Nope. Not it. It's a bit tricky...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, here's the answer.

When you mentioned Super Mario Kart, Ari you were admittedly close because you mentioned Mario, the videogame character. But this is a reference to another Mario entirely... although nobody calls him that.

Yes, she's named after the guy from _SÃ¡bado Gigante_, a hugely popular Chilean-American show that has a _Gong Show_-like segment called _El Chacal de la Trompeta_, which features amateur singers getting ousted by a masked man that plays the trumpet when they sing badly. _Chacal_ means jackal, so that's where Scarlet's last name comes from. The in-joke would have been more obvious if she played the trumpet but 1) how many goth chicks are into trumpets and 2) I'm already working on a character who does play it.


----------

